# [A] Níghtfall 10/16 HC ! Sucht einen starken DD !



## Ebola-Lorderon (20. Dezember 2012)

Wir suchen für unseren Progress noch folgende Spieler für unsere 1 ste Gruppe:

- noch 1 herrausragender DD, Shadow, Warri, DK, VS, Monk, Retri bevorzugt. ( HIGH ) 
- 1 DK DD Sec. Tank würden wir auch gerne nehmen.
- außerdem noch 1 Heal, Shami oder Pala bevorzugt.

Unsere Raidzeiten:[/b][/u]

MI, DO, SO + evtl. 1 variablen Raidtag  | 19.30-23.00 Uhr ( +30 Min Option )

Im Progress wird folgender Tag dazukommen: Montag 19.30 - 23.00 Uhr ( +30 Min Option )

Was wir von dir erwarten:

1. » Klassenbeherrschung »
Wir erwarten hier nicht weniger als den perfekten Umgang mit deiner Klasse.
Du kennst deine Spells, weisst diese im Raid einzusetzen und erkennst selbstständig welche Spec für welchen Encounter am besten geeignet ist. An Spielern, die man dauerhaft im TS an ihre Spells erinnern muss, haben wir wenig Interesse.

2. » Achtsamkeit »
Die eigene Performance ist ein wichtiger Aspekt, um Teil dieser Gilde zu sein, wir haben jedoch kein Interesse an Spielern, die starr auf ihr Damagemeter oder ihre Raidframes schauen. Schnelles Reagieren auf Debuffs, Voidzones oder Incoming Damage wird immer wichtiger und unterscheidet einen sehr guten von einem guten Spieler.

3. » Charakter »
Der Erfolg der Gilde steht über deinen persönlichen Interessen. Oftmals benötigt ein Encounter ein spezielles Setup, in dem deine Klasse unter Umständen nur begrenzt hilfreich ist. Dies sollte für dich kein Problem darstellen.
Gegenüber Kritik bist du aufgeschlossen und versuchst diese umzusetzen. Rebellierende Spieler stören den Raidbetrieb und sind nicht erwünscht.

Was dich bei uns erwartet:

Níghtfall ist eine im T12 gegründete Gilde und hat es in kurzer Zeit geschafft sich den Serverfirst von Deathwing zu holen. Unser Ziel ist es zu den besten Raidgilden Deutschlands zu gehören und zu MOP in die Top 50 in Deutschland zu kommen.

Du hast die Chance als einer der ersten Spieler auf dem Server den neuen Content zu sehen und zu bezwingen. Zu diesen Zeiten existieren sehr wenige Guides und somit kannst du aktiv beim Erstellen von Taktiken mitwirken.

Ausserhalb der angesetzten Raidzeiten ist eigentlich immer was los. Viele unserer Member haben gut gepflegte Twinks, spielen PVP oder nutzen unser TS als Idletime-Killer.

Dich erwarten keine Raids, die bis spät in die Nacht gehen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Topgilden beenden wir unsere Raids zu so gut wie immer zu den angegebenen Zeiten.

Wenn du immernoch der Meinung bist, dass du zu uns und wir zu dir passen würden, dann schicke bitte eine Bewerbungen an bewerbungen@nightfall-lordaeron.de.

Oder besucht einfach für mehr Infos unsere Homepage: http://nightfall-lordaeron.de/wordpress/

MfG 

Níghtfall


----------



## Ebola-Lorderon (24. Dezember 2012)

/up


----------



## Ebola-Lorderon (29. Dezember 2012)

/up


----------



## Ebola-Lorderon (8. Januar 2013)

12/16 HC


----------



## Ebola-Lorderon (18. Januar 2013)

13/16 HC


----------

